
Google reverses Covid ad ban in favor of Democrats - throwaway122378
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/2/21204413/google-coronavirus-ad-ban-democrats-political-advertising-white-house-donald-trump
======
iron0013
The current headline at the source is "Google to begin lifting coronavirus ad
ban".

Either The Verge changed their headline, or you are violating HN guidelines by
editorializing your submitted title.

------
papeda
The title is somewhat misleading (and different from the one in the article).
They are now allowing opposition politicians to buy ads related to Covid, just
as the administration can.

